# Fly Fishing clubs in Ohio??



## THEsportsMAN (Oct 18, 2005)

Anyone have information on Fly Fishing Clubs in Ohio. I have heard that there are some, but not sure if there are any worth looking into. Spent most of my days being spoiled fly fishing in the Pocono Mts. of PA at a private club, just wondering if OH has anything of this sort. Any info is greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

If you are talking about private flyfishing clubs(members only) type stuff. Yes Ohio has a few. I'm not sure but I think there is or was one down around Columbus area and there is one up by Sandusky, it is on SR 6 just before you get on SR 2, can'nt think of the name of the place right now. There might be more of them up around the Castalia area also because they have those big blue holes (very large springs) in the area. Try calling the Ohio DNR maybe they can help you out. If you are in the Columbus area try calling Mad River Outfitters (www.madriveroutfitters.com) maybe Brian would know?


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Wolf Creek
http://www.dehlendorf.com/WolfCreek/

Sunnybrook
http://www.sunnybrooktroutclub.com/

Pine Lake
http://www.pinelaketroutclub.com/

Outdoor Experience
http://www.sheaweb.net/ooe/

There are several others as well.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

On the Upper Mad River is several, 
Zanesfield Rod and Gun, Briarwood, Slaty Hollow, Ceder Run Club, and Spring Run, all are big bucks, ( several Thousand a year not including Initiation fees. ) Waitinglists at Zanesfield and Spring Run for sure, I know Ceder Run and Briarwood have openings right now
Up north along Sandusky area is Castalia Trout Club, Sunnybrook and my favorite up there is Rockwell Springs. 
Pine Lake and a few others in the Cleveland area.
I have contacts at all of them so let me know by PM if you need websites or contact info.

Salmonid


----------



## THEsportsMAN (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks for all the help! I may be contacting you in the future Salmonid to get some more info, just kind of wondering what's out there for now. Thanks again.

Tight Lines,

Bryan


----------

